# Botnetz-Abschaltung: 100.000 PCs mit Bluescreen



## webwatcher (10 Mai 2009)

WinFuture.de - Botnetz-Abschaltung: 100.000 PCs mit Bluescreen



> Das Botnetz "Zeus" wurde abgeschaltet. Dies führte dazu, dass weltweit rund 100.000 PCs ihren Dienst komplett einstellten. Deren Besitzer erhielten nur noch einen Bluescreen zu sehen.


----------

